# Le prime pagine di Tuttosport, le perle del "quotidiano" torinese



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2012)

*Le prime pagine di Tuttosport, le perle del "quotidiano" torinese*

Prima pagina di *Tuttosport *che incita *Galliani* a mettere la *foto* del rigore sul suo *cellulare*...


Vedi l'allegato 82


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Sono dei poveretti e basta.


----------



## Harvey (26 Novembre 2012)

Un insulto agli alberi stampare questo "giornale", un insulto alla nostra intelligenza commentarlo...


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Novembre 2012)

Godo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2012)

Non sanno perdere, è risaputo.
Devono cominciare a farci l'abitudine però, perchè mi risulta che nel tabellino degli ex-invincibili ci sia già un "2" sotto la voce delle sconfitte.


----------



## BB7 (26 Novembre 2012)

Dalla foto sinceramente sembra pure rigore.... ma a parte tutto quello che bisogna fare è IGNORARE i pezzi di carta igenica come ruttosport


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Dalla foto sinceramente sembra pure rigore.... ma a parte tutto quello che bisogna fare è IGNORARE i pezzi di carta igenica come ruttosport


 [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION], ho aperto il topic per farci due risate non certo per "commentare" i deliri di questo bollettino dei gobbi.


----------



## Prinz (26 Novembre 2012)

Il bello è che sopra scrivono "Mediocrità, non malafede" e poi sotto, a commento del Torino "Il solito rigore" (insinuazione abbastanza ovvia)


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Novembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Il bello è che sopra scrivono "Mediocrità, non malafede" e poi sotto, a commento del Torino "Il solito rigore" (insinuazione abbastanza ovvia)


Mi chiedo cosa hanno scritto dopo la partita di Catania..


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2012)

Godo, godo e godo.


----------



## Cm Punk (26 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa hanno scritto dopo la partita di Catania..


----------



## MilanForever (26 Novembre 2012)

Vi stupite dei contenuti di quel giornale? 

Comunque nel calcio si rosica tutti a cicli, non è che mi abbia fatto più piacere che Galliani si portasse dietro la foto del goal di Muntari o il fatto che Allegri lo ritirasse fuori ad ogni singola intervista.


----------



## Prinz (26 Novembre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Vi stupite dei contenuti di quel giornale?
> 
> Comunque nel calcio si rosica tutti a cicli, non è che mi abbia fatto più piacere che Galliani si portasse dietro la foto del goal di Muntari o il fatto che Allegri lo ritirasse fuori ad ogni singola intervista.



se permetti parliamo di episodi di gravità "leggermente" diversa


----------



## Ale (26 Novembre 2012)

alberi abbattuti per nulla..


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2012)

Il peggior giornale, totalmente di parte. Pffff.


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2012)

Dai, il rigore era nettamente netto


----------



## DR_1 (26 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il peggior giornale, totalmente di parte. Pffff.



Lo è anche la Gazzetta eh, comunque effettivamente imparziale e titoli proprio da "rosiconi". 
Dispiace, perchè alcune dichiarazioni rilasciate ieri sera sono contrastanti, esattamente l'opposto, (dove la Juve accetta la sconfitta senza tante lagne), Tuttosport invece no, si deve far sempre riconoscere in negativo con la sua faziosità.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (26 Novembre 2012)

Rosicare rosicare eh eh rosicare rosicare eh eh!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2012)

Tuttosport???


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2012)

Si commentano da soli


----------



## smallball (26 Novembre 2012)

poveri alberi abbattuti....


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Novembre 2012)

Credo che sia il giornale che più rispecchia la bassezza del nostro campionato.

Questo è quello che scrissero l'anno scorso dopo i fattacci di Milano.







Fanno tanto i moralisti ma poi sono i primi ad alimentare polemiche.

Tuttosport è un giornale mediocre che scrive in malafede.


----------



## cris (26 Novembre 2012)

Ahahaha ma quanto godogodogodogodo, ladri


----------



## peppe75 (26 Novembre 2012)

Stì buffoni...non sanno dove appellarsi...poi dicevano che sabato ci sarebbero stati più juventini definendo il nostro stadio il Milan Stadium....li avete per caso sentiti i rubentini?


----------



## Brontolo (26 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Dalla foto sinceramente sembra pure rigore.... ma a parte tutto quello che bisogna fare è IGNORARE i pezzi di carta ig*i*enica come ruttosport



e imparare l'ortografia


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Novembre 2012)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Stì buffoni...non sanno dove appellarsi...poi dicevano che sabato ci sarebbero stati più juventini definendo il nostro stadio il Milan Stadium....li avete per caso sentiti i rubentini?



Purtroppo a ogni Milan juve o Inter juve si alza praticamente metà stadio ai gol dei gobbi


----------



## Nivre (26 Novembre 2012)

Vogliono paragonare il gol di Muntari con il rigore di ieri sera... che fantastici che sono. Un pacco bomba in sede ci starebbe a pennello


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Novembre 2012)

la prima pagina al gol di muntari fu

"vergognoso attacco alla juve"


per cui godo

godo molto

GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Novembre 2012)

Che giornale ridicolo. Comunque si gode il triplo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Novembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> e imparare l'ortografia



quand'è che andrai a far compagnia leonblabla? tu sei il peggiore di tutti, trolli in maniera spudorata.

su tuttosport... che dire, non serve manco come carta da cu|o.
la quintessenza dell'inutilità.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Novembre 2012)

negli ultimi 15 anni quante partite sono state rubate alla Juve??? non ne ricordo altre prima di ieri sera
E quante ne hanno rubato???

che poi visto in diretta a velocità normale era rigorissimo... 

lo scorso anno qualcuno disse che la colpa era di Muntari che aveva schiacciato la palla invece di colpirla di testa dritta per dritta, quest'anno evidentemente la colpa del rigore è da condividere tra Isla che sta in area col braccio largo e Buffon che non trattiene un penalty che Robinho ha cercato in tutti i modi di sbagliare  

ah dimenticavo


> Juve 1 Tagliavento 3 (cit. dopo Juve Inter)


----------



## Brontolo (26 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> quand'è che andrai a far compagnia leonblabla? tu sei il peggiore di tutti, trolli in maniera spudorata.
> 
> su tuttosport... che dire, non serve manco come carta da cu|o.
> la quintessenza dell'inutilità.



Veramente sono stato richiamato una volta una e mi sono doverosamente scusato.
Per il resto, non c'è nessun altro intervento che possa essere sanzionato (anzi: ti sfido a trovarne un altro).
Se la cosa ti infastidisce (perché poi: l'ortografia non è opinabile e non ho offeso nessuno) segnalami e fammi bannare: sono sicuro che la mia vita sarà rovinata per sempre


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Novembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> Veramente sono stato richiamato una volta una e mi sono doverosamente scusato.
> Per il resto, non c'è nessun altro intervento che possa essere sanzionato (anzi: ti sfido a trovarne un altro).
> Se la cosa ti infastidisce (perché poi: l'ortografia non è opinabile e non ho offeso nessuno) segnalami e fammi bannare: sono sicuro che la mia vita sarà rovinata per sempre



mi spiace, stai fantasticando sul nulla: non ci casco.
spero solo che chi di dovere prenda i dovuti provvedimenti, perché davvero non se ne può più.
that's all.


----------



## Brontolo (26 Novembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> mi spiace, stai fantasticando sul nulla: non ci casco.
> spero solo che chi di dovere prenda i dovuti provvedimenti, perché davvero non se ne può più.
> that's all.


 
continua tu a fantasticare 
passo e chiudo


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

Oh ragazzi, diamoci una calmata!


----------



## BB7 (26 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Oh ragazzi,* una* diamoci una calmata!



Attento [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] che se lo legge Brontolo ti castiga!


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Attento [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] che se lo legge Brontolo ti castiga!



C'hai ragione  Ho prontamente modificato.

Comunque spero che il messaggio sia stato recepito


----------



## Brain84 (26 Novembre 2012)

Godo ancora di più, sopratutto se a scrivere questo articolo sono dei gobbi giornalai come loro


----------



## Hammer (26 Novembre 2012)

TuttoJuve si commenta da sè. Girano la frittata come gli pare, basta ricordare che a febbraio difesero una squadra che ha chiesto UFFICIALMENTE la "parità di trattamento" negli arbitraggi, una delle peggiori pagliacciate revisioniste della Serie A... e il 90% degli juventini sta pure dietro ai loro neurodeliri.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Novembre 2012)

sono rosicate come quelle di tuttosport che ti fanno apprezzare ancora di più la vittoria di ieri. 

cmq ricordo agli utenti che potete ignorare i messaggi di utenti che non gradite inserendoli nella lista ignora. 
per maggiori info, leggete il regolamento. 
http://www.milanworld.net/il-regolamento-ufficiale-di-milan-world-ac-milan-forum-vt73.html al punto 14.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Novembre 2012)

Sinceramente, mi chiedo come qualcuno possa leggere certe porcherie. Sono talmente falsi e stupidi i loro articoli. Assolutamente ridicoli e insensati, pieni di provocazioni. Se fossi juventino mi vergognerei di un simile scempio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Novembre 2012)

il rigore non c'era ma era difficile da interpretare in modo diverso isla tiene il braccio larghissimo ed e stato ingannato da quello, cmq alla fine non si puo assolutamente paragonare al gol di muntari secondo me li si giocava lo scudetto e forse se avremmo vinto sarebbe andato diversamente,ma poi come non erano loro che "anche se gli davano in gol avremmo sicuramente recuperato [cit marotta]" a ridicoliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii godo troppo a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Novembre 2012)

Ah ma questo è un giornale??Non lo sapevo!!


----------



## Doctore (26 Novembre 2012)

La vittoria di ieri 1-0 con il rigore che non c era contro la juve...sprizzavo sperma da tutti i pori.Meglio di un ''normale'' 4 a 0 o 3 a 0.Tuttorosik altro che...sport


----------



## Graxx (26 Novembre 2012)

il giornale più ridicolo al mondo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2012)

per me ha anche toccato la palla col braccio anche se prima la tocca col corpo quindi non c'era ma paragonare l'episodio di muntari a questo è veramente da ignoranti, che schifo che sono diventati i giornali, sono caduti veramente in basso


----------



## Fry Rossonero (27 Novembre 2012)

penso che neanche un eventuale gazzettino ultras possa arrivare a tanto, ma seriamente!


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Novembre 2012)

Strano che non abbiano recuperato. Pensavo che nonostante il gol la juve avrebbe vinto, visto che è specializzata in rimonte. Peccato.


----------



## sheva90 (27 Novembre 2012)

Un quotidiano inutile, sono proprio dei bambini


----------



## Tom! (27 Novembre 2012)

Si sa che tuttosport è sponda juve, come la gazza è sponda milan/inter. 
Lo sanno tutti tranne i tifosi del milan e dell'inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Novembre 2012)

messa 

Vedi l'allegato 83


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Si sa che tuttosport è sponda juve, come la gazza è sponda milan/inter.
> Lo sanno tutti tranne i tifosi del milan e dell'inter



sì sì, d'altronde è risaputo che il grado di faziosità è il medesimo.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Novembre 2012)

La Gazza è, e di gran lunga, il miglior quotidiano italiano. Non è spudoratamente di parte.
A memoria non ricordo una prima pagina di tuttosport con un titolone non riguardante Juve o Toro, eh.

Scandalosi.


----------



## Brontolo (28 Novembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Si sa che tuttosport è sponda juve, come la gazza è sponda milan/inter.
> Lo sanno tutti tranne i tifosi del milan e dell'inter



bhe, dai, non esageriamo! la gazza è un quotidiano sportivo abbastanza serio.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2012)

Quoto,cioe' la gazza quantomeno talvolta mette anche la Juve in prima pag,invece tuttosport no,è di parte,punto.Cioe' dopo la coppa del 2007,al posto di celebrare il Milan,come gli altri quotidiani,dedica solo un trafiletto alla squadra rossonera,mettendo in prima pag un'intervista a Del Piero.Questo credo possa chiarire il perche' del dibattito.Anche i gobbi disprezzano questa carta straccia!


----------



## folletto (28 Novembre 2012)

La Gazza fa abbastanza schifo già da un bel pò, Tuttosporc è imbarazzante e non commentabile


----------



## Tom! (28 Novembre 2012)

Io personalmente non leggo tuttosport. Però sinceramente non mi sembra sia il caso di lamentarsi dell'unico giornale che parteggia per le torinesi, soprattutto se poi lo fa senza nasconderlo.

Da juventino mi lamento del corriere dello sport quando vengo a sapere che prima di Juve-Napoli inventano di Kutuzov che accusa Conte, per poi essere smetito da Kutuzov stesso che dice di essere stato vittima di una manipolazione anti-juventina in vista del big-match.
Quest'ultimo caso è tristemente vicino ai "5000 euro offerti a Gegic per parlare di Conte in un'intervista facendo finta di conoscerlo".
Sono cose che voi non vivete, ma sono terribili. Se solo al posto di parteggiare solo per la propria squadra si iniziasse a manifestare un malcontento per situazioni del genere si potrebbe migliorare l'ambiente. 

Da juventino mi lamento della gazza per migliaia di motivi, è di certo un quotidiano che cerca di trattare più squadre possibili anche nella testata, ma è sempre stato spudoratamente milanese, potrei iniziare con gli esempi però sono fin troppo evidenti e, il mio modo di vedere le cose, trovo sia decisamente peggio essere di parte ma voler far vedere il contrario.


----------



## Sindaco (28 Novembre 2012)

La Gazzetta non è niente di che, ma Tuttosport è proprio il sottoscala del giornalismo sportivo italiano che già di per sé è imbarazzante in quanto a preparazione e qualità dei propri esponenti.


----------



## Butcher (28 Novembre 2012)

Se ci fosse un giornale del genere sul Milan non lo comprerei, sinceramente.
E' di parte, quindi non obiettivo. E questa cosa mi darebbe fastidio, anche se parteggia per la mia squadra.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Solo una cosa salvo di Tuttosport, ed è la sezione basket. L'unica sezione dove non scrivono boiate.


----------



## Bawert (28 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Solo una cosa salvo di Tuttosport, ed è la sezione basket. L'unica sezione dove non scrivono boiate.



Ci sono altre pagine oltre la Juve?


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Ci sono altre pagine oltre la Juve?



Si


----------



## Bawert (28 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si


Non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Novembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Ci sono altre pagine oltre la Juve?



ci sono quelle del torino


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Novembre 2012)

La Gazzetta dello sport è un quotidiano decente, Tuttosport non è un quotidiano dai, fa ridere. 
A me piacerebbe dare un'occhiata alle facce di quelli che ci scrivono, sul serio, perchè siamo davvero a livello dei bambini massimo delle scuole medie, giornalisti è davvero un parolone.


----------



## iceman. (30 Novembre 2012)

Avete visto l'hp? "Ci risiamo"


----------



## Fry Rossonero (30 Novembre 2012)

ahahah leggete la home di ruttosporc adesso


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Novembre 2012)

tuttosport intitola

CI RISIAMO

potrei godere


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Chi fa lo screen della home che io non riesco?

Comunque ridicoli, ma ormai non è una novità.


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2012)

che eroi


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Novembre 2012)

Modificato il titolo del topic. D'ora in poi tutte le loro perle e verranno postate in questa sezione


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Modificato il titolo del topic. D'ora in poi tutte le loro perle e verranno postate in questa sezione



propongo di modificare il titolo in "le pIrle del quotidiano torinese"


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2012)

Mi vergogno e provo imbarazzo ogni volta che esce in edicola sta spazzatura. Spero falliscano.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Novembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Modificato il titolo del topic. D'ora in poi tutte le loro perle e verranno postate in questa sezione



.....è ce ne saranno di perle......


----------



## Doctore (30 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno e provo imbarazzo ogni volta che esce in edicola sta spazzatura. Spero falliscano.


Tranquillo anche noi ne abbiamo di rumenta da vergognarci in ambito milan


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (30 Novembre 2012)

che belli che sono alla redazione di tuttosport....anche nelle giornate storte sanno ridarmi il sorriso


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Novembre 2012)

ma come carta igenica poi secondo voi andrebbe bene o è una carta che sfrega troppo? 

comunque non si può non citare







con relativo articolo sul sito internet del 2 gennaio 2009

Messi alla Juve, un sogno possibile - Calciomercato / Juventus / Serie A / Calcio - Tuttosport


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2012)

Un giornale privo di obiettività per me è carta straccia.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

Abbiamo trovato qualcosa peggio di suma


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Tuttosporc non è un giornale è il bollettino dei gobbi più faziosi.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi in edicola:
Vedi l'allegato 88


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2012)

da che pulpito arriva la predica ma per favore va, come mai non dicono del rigore non dato su nocerino? ma per favore ahahaha che giornale rosicone


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Bojan aggiorna la firma


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Stamani tutti e tre i giornali han sparato a zero sul milan... nessuno dei 3 che abbia accennato al rigore + rosso mancato non dati a nocerino ovviamente


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Stamani tutti e tre i giornali han sparato a zero sul milan... nessuno dei 3 che abbia accennato al rigore + rosso mancato non dati a nocerino ovviamente



Si ma alla fine chissenfrega,abbiamo meritato di vincere,ne dovevamo fare 6,che rosichino in silenzio!


----------



## Harvey (1 Dicembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Stamani tutti e tre i giornali han sparato a zero sul milan... nessuno dei 3 che abbia accennato al rigore + rosso mancato non dati a nocerino ovviamente



Fortuna che siamo noi a controllare la stampa


----------



## chicagousait (1 Dicembre 2012)

Hanno la stessa credibilità dei soldi del monopoli


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi però vince a mani basse il CdS.


----------



## MilanForever (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non che la Gazzetta ci sia andata meno pesante...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Dicembre 2012)

Beh obiettivamente il fuorigioco è clamoroso

Ma nessuno parla del rigore su Nocerino con espulsione di Alvarez non assegnati


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Dicembre 2012)

a me quello che fa vomitare è anche il corriere dello sport che titola:" Per il milan è gia natale" allora per la juve si può dire che è stato natale tutto l'anno


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Prima pagina di oggi: 

Vedi l'allegato 231


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sobrio titolo su Conte: 
Vedi l'allegato 252


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 329


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 442


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 501


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Aprile 2013)

TuttoSport è il mio quotidiano sportivo preferito,
lo paragono al TG4 di Emilio Fede, stessa comicità


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Aprile 2013)

si riesce a trovare la prima pagina del 29 maggio 2003?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> si riesce a trovare la prima pagina del 29 maggio 2003?



non lo trovata  se qualcuno c'è l'ha la posti che sono pure io curiosa


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;163908 ha scritto:


> non lo trovata  se qualcuno c'è l'ha la posti che sono pure io curiosa



intanto che aspettiamo







si noti dalla data come la juve al momento di questo titolo fosse in serie B


----------



## Clint Eastwood (11 Aprile 2013)

Eppure non sarebbe male comprarlo ogni mattina.
Di sicuro mette di buon umore


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2013)




----------



## forzajuve (30 Giugno 2014)

Vidal epogba quest anno non si muovono..


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tuttosport questa sera


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Dicembre 2014)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Un insulto agli alberi stampare questo "giornale", un insulto alla nostra intelligenza commentarlo...



-


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2014)

Tuttosport è come MilanChannel forma cartacea.


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2014)

va bene essere schierati,ma almeno un pizzico di obiettivita'


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2015)

Vista la pagina adesso. Si conferma uno strumento unico, in un solo oggetto lassativo e carta igienica.


----------



## aleslash (8 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


>





Galliani oggi si sta prendendo delle spazzolate epiche da ogni direzione


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


>



Preso per il sedere pure da Tuttosport ....


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2015)

Godo , perculato dal mondo intero ..


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2015)

Prima "prima" di ruttosport che sposo in pieno...


----------



## Heaven (9 Febbraio 2015)

Geometra serve la squadra è geniale. L'hanno distrutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Prima "prima" di ruttosport che sposo in pieno...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Prima "prima" di ruttosport che sposo in pieno...



Perculati pure da questi.
Dimettiti Geometra.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Febbraio 2015)

"Chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta".
Diceva un antico proverbio...


----------



## juventino (9 Febbraio 2015)

Non avrei mai pensato che un giorno Tuttosporc sarebbe riuscito ad umiliare qualcuno.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (9 Febbraio 2015)

Il giorno in cui un giornaletto come Tuttosport ti inchioda e percula, credo sia il momento di farsi 2 domande.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Febbraio 2015)

galliani è riuscito nella difficile impresa di dare materiale a ruttosporc per creare un titolo intelligente , rendiamoci conto


----------



## rossovero (9 Febbraio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tuttosport è come MilanChannel forma cartacea.



Peggio. Almeno MilanChannel è nato schierato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


>



La cosa grave è che con le sue uscite ci facciamo la figura di melma pure "noi".


----------



## Nils Liedholm (9 Febbraio 2015)

Tuttosport ha fatto un titolo pungente e calzante, ma trattandosi di un organo di informazione nazionale, sinceramente, non doveva scendere alla polemica da bar.
Sono semplicemente l'organo di disinformazione dei gobbi.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (9 Febbraio 2015)

che buffoni....e quello che mi stupisce è che ci siano "milanisti" che gli danno ragione a sto pseudo giornale


----------



## Ciachi (9 Febbraio 2015)

Per quanto la figura di melma di Galliani sia enorme e ingiustificata....non credo sia giusto per un "giornale carta straccia" a carattere nazionale ....fare un uscita del genere!!! E ti permetti di chiamarti 'TuttoSPORT'?!?!? Cambia in tuttojuventus e diventa il giornale ufficiale della squadra !!!!! È facile sparare sulla croce rossa adesso!!! Peccato non l'abbia fatto anche sul gol di muntari!!!! 
Rimane il fatto che grazie a zio fester e al nano siamo umiliati da tutto e tutti!!!!
Grazie Bresidende


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Per quanto la figura di melma di Galliani sia enorme e ingiustificata....non credo sia giusto per un "giornale carta straccia" a carattere nazionale ....fare un uscita del genere!!! E ti permetti di chiamarti 'TuttoSPORT'?!?!? Cambia in tuttojuventus e diventa il giornale ufficiale della squadra !!!!! È facile sparare sulla croce rossa adesso!!! Peccato non l'abbia fatto anche sul gol di muntari!!!!
> Rimane il fatto che grazie a zio fester e al nano siamo umiliati da tutto e tutti!!!!
> Grazie Bresidende



daccordissimo, ma ormai quello non lo considero nemmeno un giornale


----------



## John Dunbar (10 Febbraio 2015)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Tuttosport ha fatto un titolo pungente e calzante, *ma trattandosi di un organo di informazione nazionale*, sinceramente, non doveva scendere alla polemica da bar.
> Sono semplicemente l'organo di disinformazione dei gobbi.



questa cosa è una vergogna cmq.

Che un immondezzaio del genere, diario privato dei galeotti, sia addirittura considerato quotidiano nazionale è uno dei tanti piccoli aspetti che rendono l'Italia un paese assolutamente non serio.

Quel titolo di oggi, degno di un giornaletto di partito, lo trovo di un becero piuttosto grave.
Una vergogna nazionale.

Lasciate stare poi che Galliani sia e sia stato ridicolo, Galliani è un tesserato del Milan, quello è (ahahah), dovrebbe essere, un quotidiano nazionale.

Se dico cosa ne farei di quel giornale farei una pessima figura.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Maggio 2015)

Il grande ruttosporc non si smentisce mai. Si vede che è un giornale super partes.


----------



## Black1897 (18 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il grande ruttosporc non si smentisce mai. Si vede che è un giornale super partes.




Non so a cosa ti riferisci...però è ovvio ed è palese che è vicino a Juve e al Torino..così come è ovvio e palese che il corriere dello Sport tratta molto delle romane e del Napoli...

Solo la Gazzetta si erige a "quotidiano calcistico nazionale superpartes" quando poi vedi che tutto viene scritto in funzione di Inter e Milan...

Nessuno dei tre è super partes...di sicuro la GDS qualitativamente è il miglior quotidiano sportivo...ma è molt, MOLTO meno ipocrita dei vari CDS e TS che almeno esternano chiaramente la loro posizione...


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Maggio 2015)

Black1897 ha scritto:


> Non so a cosa ti riferisci...però è ovvio ed è palese che è vicino a Juve e al Torino..così come è ovvio e palese che il corriere dello Sport tratta molto delle romane e del Napoli...
> 
> Solo la Gazzetta si erige a "quotidiano calcistico nazionale superpartes" quando poi vedi che tutto viene scritto in funzione di Inter e Milan...
> 
> Nessuno dei tre è super partes...di sicuro la GDS qualitativamente è il miglior quotidiano sportivo...ma è molt, MOLTO meno ipocrita dei vari CDS e TS che almeno esternano chiaramente la loro posizione...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Maggio 2015)

quindi pogba gia vale messi e ronaldo, ho capito, ogni giorno imparo qualcosa da questo meraviglioso giornale


----------



## il condor (6 Giugno 2015)




----------



## walter 22 (6 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


>



Da antologia Ballack poi Lampard o Messi:Si può


----------



## il condor (6 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Da antologia Ballack poi Lampard o Messi:Si può



penso che in quella foto non ci siano raccolte neanche un 1/1000 delle loro sparate.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Godo sempre di più


----------



## il condor (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


>


----------



## Blu71 (13 Giugno 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (22 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Si inventano le offerte e se le rifiutano da soli. Ok


----------



## DannySa (22 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Marotta ha alzato il valore di Pogba? dai? quindi ora costerà più o meno 250 mln.


----------



## alessandro77 (22 Gennaio 2016)

mamma mia, imbarazzanti.. titoli come se fossero tifosi da bar e per giunta privi di fondamento.. io davvero non mi capacito con chi compra questo giornale


----------



## mandraghe (22 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


>



Pogba ora vale quanto tutto l'oro contenuto a Fort Knox


----------



## Aragorn (22 Gennaio 2016)

E, precisamente, chi tra Messi, Suarez e Neymar avrebbe dovuto accomodarsi in panchina per far posto a Dybala ?


----------



## mandraghe (22 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> E, precisamente, chi tra Messi, Suarez e Neymar avrebbe dovuto accomodarsi in panchina per far posto a Dybala ?



E' sottinteso che faranno lo scambio alla pari con Messi. Così si avvererà la profezia "Juve-Messi si può" (cit.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>



Di questa cosa la cosa che mi fa più rabbia sono le prese per il C del nano . leggete cosa diceva


----------



## Tic (22 Gennaio 2016)

Tempo fa qualcuno chiedeva la pagina di una certa finale giocata il 29 Maggio 2003...


----------



## Tic (22 Gennaio 2016)

Tra l'altro hanno messo come immagine l'esultanza del gol annullato


----------



## DannySa (22 Gennaio 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro hanno messo come immagine l'esultanza del gol annullato



Come se fosse stata una normale partita di campionato, grandi..


----------



## Hammer (22 Gennaio 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> mamma mia, imbarazzanti.. titoli come se fossero tifosi da bar e per giunta privi di fondamento.. io davvero non mi capacito con chi compra questo giornale



Ti dico solo che lo schifano pure quasi tutti gli juventini che conosco. D'altronde per schifare un giornale così fazioso basta essere dotati di un minimo di razionalità e buon senso


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quanto sono trash ?


----------



## Hammer (25 Febbraio 2016)

Questa è epocale. Superba. La realtà che supera la fantasia


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2016)

Dovrebbero essere onorati di averne presi solo due sti qua, altroché


----------



## Hammer (25 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero essere onorati di averne presi solo due sti qua, altroché



Spero sempre nella piallata totale del ritorno.

In realtà ho brutti presentimenti


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Questa è epocale. Superba. La realtà che supera la fantasia



Comunque nell'ultimo anno hanno dato il meglio di loro. Ormai è proprio un'impostazione da tifoso


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Spero sempre nella piallata totale del ritorno.
> 
> In realtà ho brutti presentimenti



Io spero passino..Odio i tedeschi e poi il bayern come Champions ci insegue da vicino mentre la Juve ci raggiungerà forse entro il 2075...


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Spero sempre nella piallata totale del ritorno.
> 
> In realtà ho brutti presentimenti



ma un passaggio col bayern non sarebbe male, il bello sarebbe poi un'altra bella piallata dal barça e company


----------



## mandraghe (25 Febbraio 2016)

La differenza tra Milan e Juve, oggi, è che nell'ambito juventino le sparate bislacche le fa Tuttosport, nell'ambiente milanista a dire bischerate sono i massimi dirigenti.


----------



## Baggio (25 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho mai trovato uno juventino che parlasse bene di Tuttosport


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2016)

Non è una prima pagina, ma oggi scrivono OVUNQUE che l'uscita di Donnarumma era da rigore e che Celi non l'abbia concesso per evitare di rovinare la festa del trentennale di presidenza. Roba da malati. Ok.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (3 Agosto 2016)

Con chi la perde la finale quest'anno? Leicester?


----------



## sballotello (3 Agosto 2016)

Morata? Scordatelo.. Forse era riferito agli juventini


----------



## John Dunbar (16 Gennaio 2017)

questo giornale é una vergogna per l'Italia


----------



## 7vinte (17 Giugno 2018)

Ora si inventano anche le interviste ai giocatori!







Cancelo non solo ha smentito,ma ha pur detto:"certa gente non sa fare il suo lavoro"


----------

